# Looking to move to Switzerland and work for a UK company - what requirements are needed?



## Jessig (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to relocate to Geneva early next year and was hoping it would still be possible to work for my UK company remotely as they already have payroll set up for people working in Zurich. Do you know if this is possible and what needs to be done to make it happen? 

Thanks in advance, 
Jess


----------



## omtatsat (Feb 12, 2021)

Jessig said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to relocate to Geneva early next year and was hoping it would still be possible to work for my UK company remotely as they already have payroll set up for people working in Zurich. Do you know if this is possible and what needs to be done to make it happen?
> 
> ...


Why not ask where you work?


----------

